# Would I be a bad person to do this?



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

My cleaner is seriously pisses me off.

She was due on Thursday, but she said she couldn't make it. She couldn't make it on Friday either. So we agreed today. She still didn't come and I called her and texted her and didn't reply.

She has done this before, not coming when agreed.

Would I be a bad person to report her for claiming benefits and working as well?

I just hate unprofessional people so much that are unable to commit to something. How am I supposed to trust such a person in my home?

I was hoping she would come today as I have guests tonight...I am so angry now. :x


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

sack her and then report her...do it, do it!

(just make sure she hasnt got a key to your place.)


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Without hesitation, I would have reported her on the day I found out she was cheating the social.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

My cleaners work by a "two-strikes" rule. I don't mind if they can't come for whatever reason and they ring ahead to cancel (usually arranging to come on a different day that week) but not giving me notice is downright rude and unprofessional. The first time it happens I remind them of the rule, the second time I it happens I ring the agency and demand a new cleaner. Also if it happens twice with the same agency, I drop the agency altogether.

Unfortunately that does mean I get through a lot of cleaners and agencies, but what else am I to do but vote with my wallet? :x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Would I be a bad person to report her for claiming benefits and working as well?


If you don't we will. We'll also report you for knowingly harbouring a criminal...


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi v,

Its been a while since we last "spoke".

If it was me, I would confront her and say it was unacceptable behaviour and that she was letting you down.

I would not "shop" her to the authorities, not on the first offence (mi;lord).

I have found revenge is not only a cold dish but one which has a way of biting you on the bum as well.

Just my threp'ny worth!

Still, who can afford servants these days (I have three :lol: :lol: ).

Jim.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> My cleaner is seriously pisses me off.


Thought you were married - why do you need a cleaner ?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > My cleaner is seriously pisses me off.
> 
> 
> Thought you were married - why do you need a cleaner ?


No smilies so I only presume you are not joking with that comment :x 
What difference does marital status make to whether or not you have a cleaner.

I'm female and I have a cleaner......and he is male.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Tell her you'll let her off if she sucks your cock. If she takes offence then tell her you know she's committing fraud and she'll go to prison.

Unless your cleaner's your mum. If she is, don't do the above. 

Anyway, if you're mr fit & healthy, why aren't you cleaning the house yourself, you lazy fuck? :wink:


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

phil said:


> Tell her you'll let her off if she sucks your cock. If she takes offence then tell her you know she's committing fraud and she'll go to prison.
> 
> Unless your cleaner's your mum. If she is, don't do the above.
> 
> Anyway, if you're mr fit & healthy, why aren't you cleaning the house yourself, you lazy fuck? :wink:


Tremendous! :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

You are actually allowed to work less than 16hrs without loss of benifit I think :? 
If your not happy with her then sack her, as for reporting her well your quite happy to employ her knowing she's on benifit :? and the only reason from your point for reporting her is because ur pissed off that she hasn't turned up. 
If it were illegal and you knew she was breaking the law by working for you then IMO your just as in the wrong as she is and should suffer the same, in fact your more to blame than she is as if people like you didnt employ people knowingly then benifit fraud would be alot less :?

Jonah


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> What difference does marital status make to whether or not you have a cleaner.


? - no not some form of sexist joke hence no smilie. Me and GF's have managed to do the cleaning ourselves so wondered why a cleaner was needed. If i'd have lived on my own perhaps...

Hence the question...


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

phil said:


> Tell her you'll let her off if she sucks your cock. If she takes offence then tell her you know she's committing fraud and she'll go to prison.........................


What a pathetic sad twat you are. How old are you 14, 15?

Yeah yeah so you're attempting a joke (I guess) but you're a pathetic sad twat all the same.

I find that post disgusting, offensive and totally demeaning. Just because she is a cleaner, or is it ok that she's merely a woman.

Would you suggest he said the same to my cleaner? :x


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Uh oh, I sense a "thread deletion" pending...

Phil - I presume you're in the office, if so I'd love to have seen someone standing over your shoulder whilst you wrote that! Marvellous! :lol:

Vlastan - she sounds shite, just get rid of her, get your keys back and shop her to the fuzz. In that order.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

phil said:


> Tell him you'll let him off if he sucks your cock.


Funny, never thought of you, Phil, in that way :lol: :lol: I bet you're pretty when you're angry though!

Jim.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> Me and *GF's *have managed to do the cleaning ourselves so wondered why a cleaner was needed. If i'd have lived on my own perhaps...
> 
> Hence the question...


You have more than one?? I didn't know Hugh Heffner had a TT??


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I wish...

ok in various houses and with various gf's (in the singular sense) ...


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

class thread this!

'the lazy fuck' comment was a beauty phil!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> What a pathetic sad twat you are. How old are you 14, 15?
> 
> Yeah yeah so you're attempting a joke (I guess) but you're a pathetic sad twat all the same.
> 
> ...


Well, everyone else thought it was funny. Yup, it was humour of the lowest form, and I'll gladly confess to it. Please do yourself a favour and never ever read viz. It might finish you.
I won't try to explain it in detail, but no, it was nothing to do with the fact she's a cleaner. Don't quite get that one. 
Neither does it have anything to with her being a woman. This may shock you, but there are many men who openly and gladly participate in oral sex with other men. 
I'm truly sorry if I offended you, and if it's really that bad, I'll happily delete the post. It does however look like others also appreciate toilet humour. 
Little boys eh? 

Oh, and if I do delete it, you'll have to retract the pathetic sad twat bit. And the blatent attack on teenage boys.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

phil said:


> barely_legal said:
> 
> 
> > What a pathetic sad twat you are. How old are you 14, 15?
> ...


Why should you think I've never read VIZ? I have and I find it hilarious, particulary Sid the Sexist , Roger Mellie (and his profanisaurus) 
However I'm not reading VIZ today , I'm reading a car forum.

No point in you deleting your post,( horse, gate, bolt) I know this is a prodominately male site but there are a few remaining females on here.
Just bare in mind all of your "audience".


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Perhaps the 'flame' room is not the best place for someone so easily disgusted, offended and demeaned....

Good gag Phil.

Yeah report her or you put money in her pocket twice!!


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

vlastan said:


> My cleaner is seriously pisses me off.
> 
> She was due on Thursday, but she said she couldn't make it. She couldn't make it on Friday either. So we agreed today. She still didn't come and I called her and texted her and didn't reply.
> 
> ...


just give her notice - leave a clean break why be a total arse and report her? You were happy to use her for cleaning and it didn't bother you that she was claiming so it would just be vindictive - you don't need to be nasty for the sake of it. If you were that concerned you shouldn't have hired her, and knowing you you wouldn't have so don't be a cunt.

edoted to say - what are we children that we can say cock but not c**t :?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

stgeorgex997 said:


> Perhaps the 'flame' room is not the best place for someone so easily disgusted, offended and demeaned....


Exactly. But like I said, it was a joke. Didn't mean to offend.



barely_legal said:


> Besides I doubt you would have the gonads to make the suggestion to the woman in any case.











Sur, are ye gan' to suck us off the neet then pet?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

No sweetheart. I would expect to be satisfied in return and I very much doubt you would have the experience or equipment.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> No sweetheart. I would expect to be satisfied in return and I very much doubt you would have the experience or equipment.


Ha ha. Good comeback. But Sid the sexist always ended up in hospital with his nads wedged somewhere.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Back to the topic.....

Vlastan, how can you act so moral and righteous when it was you that took her on in the first place you hipocritical arse?

Perhaps I'll shop you to O2 for racking up all those posts...... :roll:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Aye aye it's that time is it? Take some evening primrose or whatever you birds do and have a nice sit down.

Hope you put the cap on the toothpaste tube this morning, Timmy boy.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

And Vlastan, shopping her would be a completely twattish thing to do. You're quite happy taking on a cleaner and paying her no doubt in cash to save yourself a few bob. Besides she might have a genuine reason why this has happened.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

phil said:


> Tell her you'll let her off if she sucks your cock.


Phil - I am totally disgusted with that comment! :x

We all know where Lord V's privates have been! :lol: :wink: Or is it all talk? :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Aye aye it's that time is it? Take some evening primrose or whatever you birds do and have a nice sit down.
> 
> Hope you put the cap on the toothpaste tube this morning, Timmy boy.


I'm blessed with PMT and ESP. Quite simply I'm the bitch that knows everything. End of.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Carlos said:


> Hope you put the cap on the toothpaste tube this morning, Timmy boy.


and "put the fucking toilet seat down when your finished!"



barely_legal
I'm blessed with PMT and ESP. Quite simply I'm the bitch that knows everything. End of.[/quote said:


> Ahh! women, they key to understanding them is...................
> 
> not to even try! :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Ahh! women, they key to understanding them is...................
> not to even try! :wink:


Too true,women will never be understood by men and the women who seek to be equal to men lack ambition.
:wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Just to add some more details. When she started to work here she was employed via an agency. The agency sent her. But since then she has left the agency and gone alone. So before I didn't know about this claiming thing.

But as she hasn't called me or texted me back, I am not happy and I have no understanding on why she didn't come in today. So will try to contact her again tomorrow to hear her side of the story.

Also I never had a cleaner before. She is my first and perhaps my last. James...how big is your house? I live in a four bedroom detached house and there is a lot to clean even for two people. And we do like our place very clean so can't spend all our free time on cleaning.

But cleaners are not perfect as I found out. They don't always clean the way you want them to clean and they do damage as well. A damaged blind and paint has been broken off the corners in a few walls. Nothing is perfect but the compromise of having someone to do it for you for Â£20 is not a big deal.

R1...I will leave O2 next month....so your comment doesn't count. You don't have to be nasty to me.

As I said I hate people that cannot commit to something. That is all. It is interesting how different people are around here. Some want to do something about this lady...some tell me not to do anything. All I need next is to find out her excuse on why she didn't turn up and act upon it.

Also she doesn't have a copy of my keys that makes things easier for me.

But what I found amazing is how people reacted and call me nasty things, without first knowing the whole story. Sad people.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> But what I found amazing is how people reacted and call me nasty things, without first knowing the whole story. Sad people.


They reacted on what you gave them. You must realise this by now. It happens all the time on here.
BTW in case you too want to take me literaly, it was a joke, OK?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Not you Phil...some others.

But some people like to turn your jokes into reality and find opportunities to try to humiliate me. This is very sad.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

I think you should definately shop her, why should anyone get away with this, it all costs us 'honest' folk in the end...

This was my opinion after your first post, now knowing more there's no doubt in my mind


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well I think it's good grounds to kill her, chop her up and place her in small pieces around the Shire. Who the fuck does she think she is? Being in service is still a valid vocation.... :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> I'm female and I have a cleaner......and he is male.


Are there no depths to Timbo's hidden talents? I bet he looks great in a pini/Hilda Ogden (OK Snopp Doggy Pup) getup. :wink:










A cleaner yesterday.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Are you paying her cash in hand though Vlas? If so, then you're as much in the wrong as she is. Better to just sack her, find someone reliable whom you can trust and forget it.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Matthew said:


> Are you paying her cash in hand though Vlas? If so, then you're as much in the wrong as she is. Better to just sack her, find someone reliable whom you can trust and forget it.


That would be my advice.

And while you're more likely to to pay more for an agency cleaner, at least you have some recompense if they don't turn up and insurance if they do do anything stupid.

Our next door neighbours had to have their bedroom carpet replaced afther their cleaner spilled some (bright blue) window cleaner on it. The agency's insurance paid for it.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

Stop being a lazy bastard and clean the house yourself!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

And spend the saved money on TT mods!!

bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

[smiley=toilet.gif] C'mon Lord V, get down to it. [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Yeah Vlast get down on all fours big boy with your big greek bog brush and get scrapping those terminal 10's down your lav love! [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

So, how did this work out Nick? Update please.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Matthew said:


> So, how did this work out Nick? Update please.


He took my advice. He's currently in hospital getting it sewn back on.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

r1 said:


> Back to the topic.....
> 
> Vlastan, how can you act so moral and righteous when it was you that took her on in the first place you hipocritical arse?
> 
> Perhaps I'll shop you to O2 for racking up all those posts...... :roll:





vlastan said:


> R1...I will leave O2 next month....so your comment doesn't count. You don't have to be nasty to me.
> 
> But what I found amazing is how people reacted and call me nasty things,
> without first knowing the whole story. Sad people.


Do you not think r1 has a point? Given your vast number of posts you *must* spend an awful lot of time on here at work.

Perhaps you can surf and work at the same time. Can you honestly say that your TT forum activites have in no way impacted on your quantity / quality of work?

A different argument to the problem with your cleaner - whom I think you should sack ASAP as clealry unreliable.

Will your new employer mind you spending so much time on a non-work related forum?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > My cleaner is seriously pisses me off.
> 
> 
> Thought you were married - why do you need a cleaner ?


    
Do we live in the middle ages :?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Do we live in the middle ages :?


I think it was a wind-up. Why is it that some women can't handle men taking the piss out of chauvinism? :x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

phil said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Do we live in the middle ages :?
> ...


I don't know about *some women* Phil. I think I can but I was looking for a little :wink: in James' post.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

:roll: - as i said further down the thread ...



> ? - no not some form of sexist joke hence no smilie. Me and GF's have managed to do the cleaning ourselves so wondered why a cleaner was needed. If i'd have lived on my own perhaps...
> 
> Hence the question...


So it was just a question


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I love cleaning our family home. I wouldn't let any other bitch enter our house and clean our home as I know I do a good damn thorough job of it even if it does take my time and make me feel knackered afterwards! At least everything is still in one piece and is gleaming and I don't have to rely on someone else coming in with added complications!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> :roll: - as i said further down the thread ...
> 
> 
> > ? - no not some form of sexist joke hence no smilie. Me and GF's have managed to do the cleaning ourselves so wondered why a cleaner was needed. If i'd have lived on my own perhaps...
> ...


Just a question, o.k. 



> Me and GF's have managed to do the cleaning ourselves


Good on you for helping with the cleaning!!
Unfortunately I'm not so lucky to have a partner who helps :?



^Abi^ said:


> I love cleaning


Abi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You must be one in a million!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Would you like to clean my house :roll: while I take the TT into the Pennines and go for a long walk 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: - as i said further down the thread ...
> ...


Oh Dani  ...leave me your ironing too  . I forgot to mention I also love ironing and pressing hubby's work shirts  . Did I also mention I am a keen gardener too and am capable of mowing that and maintaining it.  :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

just give her a good shoeing and tell her to fuck off


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Oh Dani  ...leave me your ironing too  . I forgot to mention I also love ironing and pressing hubby's work shirts  . Did I also mention I am a keen gardener too and am capable of mowing that and maintaining it.  :wink:


Abi, your qualities are endless -------------->>>>> 8) 
My iron lives in the utility, it's all yours :-*

I'll draw the line at gardening: I like that too. At least the creative bit of it


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

1. Sack the lazy Bint. dont shop her, what goes around comes around.

2. Coupe-Sport; Good Question - if there are two of you surely you can get the cleaning done between you!

3. I take pride and some satisfaction after giving the flat a good clean. Coming home to a flat cleaned by someone else would take some of that away. Also i can guarantee that i'll be unable to find something that has been tidied away!!.

4. YOU LAZY BASTARDS! do your mothers know you employ cleaners!!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

andytt said:


> 4. YOU LAZY BASTARDS! do your mothers know you employ cleaners!!


Yep, we inherited my mother's cleaner when my parents retired and moved abroad :lol: .


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

ROFLMAO!

keep it in the family eh


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

Bollocks to hiring anyone - just call over the 'crazy' women of this forum who will clean, cook, iron and pleasure you in all hygenic manners.

This will probably be my last post as I will be killed by the crazy cleaning freaks.

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## urbanlegend (Aug 19, 2004)

WHAT CAN WE SAY ABOUT THIS SAD OLD TWAT, HOW ABOUT YOU CLEAN YOU OWN HOUSE!!!! LIKE THE MANY MILLIONS OF US AROUND THE WORLD, THERE ARE MORE IMPORTANT THINGS GOIN ON IN THE WORLD OTHER THAN, YOU KNOWINGLY HIRING AN ILLEGAL,CLEANER UNDER BENIFIT FRAUD AND HER NOT TURNING UP COS YOUR A SNOB NOSE TOSSER.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

That's as maybe, but at least the "SNOB NOSE TOSSER" (sic) has the sense to locate the "CAPS LOCK" key on his keyboard, and use it from time to time...

Your complete failure to grasp the fundamentals of grammar, punctuation and spelling is also rather laughable.

May I suggest a foundation course in English before you make any further personal comments on here?

Twat!


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

just how do you 'toss' a 'snob nose'.

Is it an Olympic sport yet?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

My mum always sends me text messages all in capitals. Mum is it you? 

The other possibility is you're vlastan's cleaner and you're using his computer. That would be good.

Either way, care to explain your outburst in lower case, well-punctuated English? Or was it just a personal attack?

Hey, you're not Kev Powell using a different name, are you? 

(sorry Kev. Shouldn't have brought that one up again, but it's friday and I'm bored.)


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

phil said:


> My mum always sends me text messages all in capitals. Mum is it you?


I just asked her - she says no.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

phil said:


> Hey, you're not Kev Powell using a different name, are you?
> 
> (sorry Kev. Shouldn't have brought that one up again, but it's friday and I'm bored.)


Sounds like him. :wink:

Why people are so jealous that I can afford to have a cleaner? Having a cleaner is a luxury that is nice to have when you are too busy.

Also I have a big house and I don't live in a small flat like some of you do.

James believes that if there are two of you to do the cleaning it is easier...NO it is not. Two people also make things dirtier quicker than if it was just one person in the household.

The cleaner never replied to my messages and she just vanished. It is so weird. As if something happened to her.

Anyway, I have decided not to employ anyone for a while and do it myself. I guess I will cut down on the aerobic exercises in the gym and spend my time cleaning my home.

Just to answer some of the other questions. As I said she used to work for an agency before. I used to pay the agency directly by cheque. But then two months ago, she left the agency and she went alone. So she asked me if I still wanted her to work for me and I said yes. She told me that she has a child and she is not married. Also she said that she works only about 15 hours a week. Based on this I became suspicious that she is claiming on benefits as it doesn't add up financially. So she never actually told me that she claims benefits, but this is my own thinking.

I was planning to call the benefits agency and have her checked out. She may be "clean" but can't be sure.

But now such a long time has gone and I am not longer so angry. So I am not going to chase this any further and will let it end here.

Also I would have never followed Phil's advice...she was a smoker and she wasn't brushing her teeth...  :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> she was a smoker and she wasn't brushing her teeth...  :lol:  :wink:


So in other words you tried it on with her, loved her habits, scared her off hence why she isn't cleaning for you any more and now your moaning she hasn't returned your calls because you want more 'hot stuff' and 'hanky panky' with Miss Halitosis Breath  :wink:


----------

